# Looking to buy one of these types of bikes



## TheFizzer (Jul 23, 2014)

Looking to buy on of these types of bikes.  Must be 26" boys & I would like original paint.


----------



## THE STIG (Jul 23, 2014)

this ones in the trailer going to howes caverns on Sun  $650 firm + shp


----------



## Robertriley (Jul 23, 2014)

*There's a monark in socal*


```

```
Look in craigslist inland empire.  It looks good and if I wasn't a prewar guy I'd be all over it.  I think it is a 1948 and he might ship it.  Give it a shot.

I can't find the ad, it was there yesterday but I found his number and left him a text.  I'll let you know.

Sold it last night....sorry...it looked just like the green one but black


----------



## TheFizzer (Jul 23, 2014)

Robertriley said:


> Look in craigslist inland empire.  It looks good and if I wasn't a prewar guy I'd be all over it.  I think it is a 1948 and he might ship it.  Give it a shot.



Thanks, I just checked it out.  Looking for more of the style that I had posted.


----------



## Cory (Jul 23, 2014)

I want one also. I missed out on a clean colorflow last week for $1200. Put me second in line behind "TheFizzer".


----------



## THE STIG (Jul 23, 2014)

if i decide to sell this, you'll have first refusal, it even matches without headlight


----------



## Cory (Jul 23, 2014)

Great, put me on the short list


----------



## THE STIG (Jul 23, 2014)




----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Jul 23, 2014)

So you looking to buy a western flyer ?


----------



## TheFizzer (Jul 23, 2014)

THE STIG said:


>




Too bad it's not for sale either


----------



## TheFizzer (Jul 23, 2014)

THEGOLDENGREEK said:


> So you looking to buy a western flyer ?
> 
> View attachment 161524




 How much?


----------



## Cory (Jul 23, 2014)

Got to love those cream tires.


----------



## TheFizzer (Jul 24, 2014)

Anyone have one they wanna sell?


----------

